# Advice needed about BTEA and casual dockets



## qsboy (27 Jan 2012)

hi all.. i'm currently working casually and have been receiving job seekers allowance casual dockets for the past four months. However i'm only getting one or two days a week at the moment and have to wait around all week for a phone call because it could be any day. So ive basically two questions 1) if i was to quit this job would i be put straight onto full rate jobseekers allowance or would there be problems, like waiting a number of weeks because i quit? and secondly would i still qualify for BTEA if i did this?.. it says you need 9 consecutive months of jobseekers allowance payments on the website

Any advice greatly appreciated

thanks


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Jan 2012)

While you say you are on Jobseekers Allowance and casual dockets it sounds more like Jobseekers *Benefit*.
I'm not sure why you would want to quit if you have a part JA or JB also. 
If you are still in the same situation in 5 months time you can then apply for BTEA


----------

